# old town outter sport vs. pelican pursuit 100



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi all, I am in the process of buying a new kayak and im having a little trouble making my decision. I was wondering if I could get some user reviews or any info anyone knows about the old town outter sport and the pelican pursuit 100? Or if anyone has anything great to say about another kayak im open for all suggestions. I will be using it for fishing, still water, light rapids and playing on the waves in lake erie.

I was also wondering if anyone knew the difference between the old town outter sport and the old town rush? Ive look at them both and they seem like the same basic boat. 

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I have no experience with either boat but there are a boat load (pun intended) of reviews here: http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

In addition to that site I'd recommend www.kayakfishingstuff.com (sorry for pimping another board). They are the to kayak fishing what this board is to fishing in ohio. a lot of information on there.

one of the things you'll notice is they suggest the sit on top kayak because of the safety and ability to load a bunch of crap on 'em. definitely do your research so you end up making a purchase you'll enjoy for many years.


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks for the sites guys, KenG I loved the pun


----------

